# Are there any fans of Ernest John Moeran here?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

His Cello Concerto was one of my first exciting discoveries here on TC (thanks, *Art Rock*!) ....
the cello is my favorite single instrument, & I'm always looking for "new" (to me!) cello pieces -
this amazing concerto just blew me away! (imho) - it is stunning. 
Before that I had never heard of him ..... & I haven't seen much mention of him here. 
I want to learn more about him; is the Cello Concerto representative of his work & style?

Listening & recording recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

His symphony is the only thing I listened to. The Naxos version won some awards I believe.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I first encountered E.J. Moeran on a Musical Heritage LP which I purchased sometime in the 1970s:









I loved all three works and still treasure that disc today.
Since then I've acquired a few other pieces by the composer. There isn't a _great_ deal, apparently. But what I've heard has been enjoyable.

Including these two discs:







and








Thanks for mentioning Moeran. Perhaps more folks will now make his acquaintance, which is good.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a number of Moeran works which I quite enjoy:





































As usual, Vernon Handley's performance of British music is delcious... and Boult goes without saying... along with Raphael Wallfisch (husband of the brilliant violinist, Elizabeth Wallfisch) on cello.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I never got in his music, alas, my loss.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Moeran is a hit-or-miss with me - I like his cello concerto, but am not particularily fond of his symphony. Speaking of cello concertos, however, have you heard Stanford's? Another amazing British entry for the genre.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

laurie said:


> His Cello Concerto was one of my first exciting discoveries here on TC (thanks, *Art Music*!) ....
> the cello is my favorite single instrument, & I'm always looking for "new" (to me!) cello pieces -
> this amazing concerto just blew me away! (imho) - it is stunning.
> Before that I had never heard of him ..... & I haven't seen much mention of him here.
> ...


Yes, I am (and I think you meant Art Rock, not Art Music). It's a pity he composed relatively few works, but what has been recorded is excellent. His cello concerto is his masterpiece, but his symphony and his violin concerto are great as well (imo).


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Yes, I am (and I think you meant Art Rock, not Art Music). It's a pity he composed relatively few works, but what has been recorded is excellent. His cello concerto is his masterpiece, but his symphony and his violin concerto are great as well (imo).


  yes, I did mean _you_ - the handsome (& proudly bald!  ) Art Rock - sorry! (ugh, how embarrassing!). It was through a post of yours that I found the Cello Concerto; thanks for that . Do you have any recommendations beyond the cd's already posted here?


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Moeran's Symphony......marvellous piece of music!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Chandos CD's are all worthwhile. As are the string quartets (plus trio) on Naxos.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes..From my collection. Four of my favorite lps:


----------



## dschbax (May 9, 2017)

His Symphony in Gmin is beautiful, as is his Cello Concerto! I only have Naxos recordings of his at the moment, but they're excellent - there was a recentish recording of his Cello Concerto on that label that surpasses expectations. There are a few full performances on youtube that're worth watching.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Recorded 2012, 1987, 1995.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I am quite a Moeran fan (more a fan of Bax, but that's a different story). His Violin Concerto is simply lovely, esp. the sublime yet haunting passages in the last movement.

His piano works are well worth hunting down also, indefatigably and artfully performed by Eric Parkin himself.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have listened to his symphony that I find very beautiful several times recently. I have never heard about him before and not heard any of his music.


----------

